# Eco immigration uk



## Bluegreenbaby (Oct 6, 2017)

How was everyone in here 😊.* My partner and I started to search online regarding to our situation as a same sex couple. Since same sex marriage is not legal to the philippines and we would like to know or ask some agencies or consultancy offices to help us. We found this Eco-friendly blog (Eco Immigration Consultancy) in manila. We just want to know if this consultancy office is legit or what? Can anyone recommend a trusted agencies in manila that can help us about same sex couple.


----------

